# news headlines



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Thought rvers might find this helpful while traveling. Sometimes pays to now what lies ahead. 

http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/flash/

Just put your mouse on a city anywhere in the world and the newspaper headlines pop up... 

Double click and the page gets larger....you can read the entire paper on some if you click on the right place. You can spend forever here.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Well isn't this just great, my news paper does not exist. But there again we call it a fish wrapper anyway, all old news 1-2 days old anyway. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Well you can keep us updated on the Midland Ga headlines Hollis :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Headlines for today,,,,, our only traffic light is out, a cow and a horse amost had a run in. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

News from here= two cars passed by today. Haven't heard if the police caught him. The chased car seemed to be souped up and was sitting low in back. Cop had a cigar in his mouth and head out the window so he could see. :laugh: His dog was out the other window barking  Dang believe I hear them coming back :bleh: C U


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

well we can't top that, our cop and his horse said it was to cold and does not want to get out today.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Well they just came back by and the cop car was in front of the moonshinner and siren was still going  will update


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: news headlines

update-  Just heard over the scanner that the cop caught the shinner but didn't have his handcuffs.  The moonshinner told him to go back and get them and he would follow so they could star over


----------



## brodavid (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

now that is small town


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Brodavid just heard they called the chase off untill next week.  The sheriff only works one day a week and they agreed to wait until next week then  resume the chase :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

well the sheriff call in and said it was raining and did not wont to get his new hat wet. He is like the ground hog he did not see his shadow so he went back inside. TRAFFIC LIGHT IS STILL, CAN'T AFFORD THE NEW LANTERN


----------



## Triple E (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Hollis, remember the Spell Check you were telling me about? Hmmmm! opps sorry, it does not catch WONT. I didn't know"wont" was a word. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

thats cause you wont come and stay down south long enough to understand us Steve :laugh:   I insalled spell ck and it come up ans said forget it, :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Steve that is southern for you other guys. it is acuaully and compound word, would not,  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Bal-D (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Roflmao, oh and thanks for the fish wrapper web link, very cool.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Wont (wunt) noun.  Habit or custom, as, it is his wont to spell won't incorrectly. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: news headlines

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Oh my...we ARE all indoors.  

How in the world did I miss this post yesterday?  My fingers must have been cold and missed a click.

Steve, you would not believe how different our language is down here.  

Fixin: I'm fixin' to go to the store.
Awfullest: That's the awfullest tasting meal weâ€™ve ever had.
Gawn: Heâ€™s gawn but not forgotten.
Hunnerd: I done that a hunnerd times or more.
Bar: Davey Crockett kilt a bar wen he wuz only three.
Did: Wanted: Did or alive.
Backer: The whole team chews backer, not gum.

So come on down Steve.  We'd love to have y'all! 
:approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines

Now Jeanie, you just bogg his mind down :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines

How do you think it is for us,North or South it all sounds odd to us. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## try2findus (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines

BB, you and Kaye did just fine down here.  I don't think there was a language barrier at all!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines

I think you did quite well :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: news headlines





> try2findus - 2/5/2011 9:19 AM Oh my...we ARE all indoors.! :approve:



Not today. We had temps up to46 degrees, blue skies and no wind. NICE DAY. The grandson and I went(wont) outside to play foot (fut)ball. The snow is still hard so we were able to run across the top with no problems. Great Day. Broke up the cabin fever.

Tomorrow is calling for more snow and more cold but atleastwe got abreak. :approve:


----------



## 3magic (Jun 24, 2011)

RE: news headlines

well, nice work , keep updated with this topic.


----------

